# ما هي الهندسة الصناعية؟؟



## Shibani (25 أبريل 2007)

​*هذه مساهمة بسيطة في تعريف الهندسة الصناعية نقلتها لكم من احد المواقع وسأحاول ترجمتها في مناسبة أخري أذا سمح الوقت بذلك أن شاء الله، وأن سبقني أحد الأخوه لترجمتها سيكون له الفضل في ذلك.*


*أرجو ان يستفيد منها الأخوه، مع فائق أحترامي وتقديري للجميع. *

​
*What is Industrial Engineering?*
*The field of industrial engineering has had many definitions given to it. Most of the definitions include all of the same elements stated in slightly different ways. For example the Accreditation Board for Engineering and Technology (ABET) defines industrial engineering as:*
*the profession in which a knowledge of the mathematical and natural sciences gained by study, experience and practice is applied with judgment to develop ways to utilize economically, the materials and forces of nature for the benefit of mankind. *

*The American Institute of Industrial Engineers (AIIE) defines industrial engineering as:*
*Concerned with the design, improvement and installation of integrated systems of people, materials, equipment and energy. It draws upon specialized knowledge and skill in the mathematical, physical and social sciences together with the principles and methods of engineering analysis and design to specify, predict and evaluate the results to be obtained from such systems. *

*Both definitions describe industrial engineering as a broad field concerned with integrating all the different aspects in a service or production environment. Part of being an industrial engineer is learning how to balance changes.*
​


----------



## صناعي1 (26 أبريل 2007)

سلمت يداك على المجهود، و بانتظار الترجمة


----------



## وليد8888 (9 يونيو 2007)

نرجو المزيد


----------



## م/ حسام (16 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيك الفين عافيه ممكن تتكرم وتعطينا معلومات اكثر


----------



## eng.alkurd (24 يونيو 2007)

موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## مصراوى2 (20 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Shibani (21 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذه ترجمة متواضعة للمقال أعلاه أرجو أن تكون في المستوي وتنال إعجابكم ومتأسف جدا علي التأخير لأنه بصراحة لم أقر طلب الأخ صناعي 1 إلا من أيام قليلة فقط فأرجو المعذرة.​ 
ما هي الهندســة الصناعــية​ 
لقد أعطي مجل الهندسة الصناعية العديد من التعريفات، معظم تلك التعريفات تشتمل علي نفس العوامل مع اختلاف طفيف في أسلوب أو طريق عرضها. مثلا هيئة ايجازات الهندسة و التكنولوجيا تعرف الهندسة الصناعية علي أنها المهنة التي تكتسب من خلالها – عن طريق الدراسة و الخبرة والممارسة – معرفة بعلوم الرياضيات و العلوم الطبيعية التي تطبق مع حصافة وحسن تقدير لإيجاد( أو بلورة) طرق للاستفادة اقتصاديا من المواد والقوي البشرية لما فيه خير ومنفعة الجنس البشري.​ 
المعهد الأمريكي للهندسة الصناعية يعرف الهندسة الصناعية علي أنها العلم المعني أو المهتم بتصميم و تحسين و تنصيب (تركيب) أنظمة متداخلة من الأفراد (أو البشر) و المواد و المعدات و الطاقة. أنها العلم الذي يستخدم مهارة ومعرفة متخصصة في علوم الرياضيات و الفيزياء و العلوم الاجتماعية مدموجة مع مبادئ و طرق التصميم الهندسي لتحديد وتوقع (التنبؤ) بالنتائج المزعم أو المتوقع الحصول عليها من هكذا نظم.​ 
كلا التعريفين يصف الهندسة الصناعية بأنها مجال واسع مهتم أو معني بإدماج كل الأوجه المختلفة في بيئة خدمية أو إنتاجية. هذا و ينبغي علي المهندس الصناعي أن يكون علي إطلاع و دراية بموازنة التغيرات.​ 
ملاحظة: الترجمة بشكل عام قد تفقد النص الأصلي معناه وتفرغه من محتواه ألا عندما تكون من متخصصين في الترجمة وعلي علم ودراية باللغة المترجم منها واليها، فأرجو المعذرة إن حدث خلل في الترجمة فما هي ألا محاولة متواضعة.​ 

​أخوكم الشـيباني​


----------



## صناعي1 (21 يوليو 2007)

سلمت يداك ا بارك الله بك.


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (26 يوليو 2007)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الفاضل 
بارك اللة فى جهودكم ونوع الترجمة الواضحة فى تعريف دقيق للهندسة الصناعية 0 بارك اللة فيك وللمزيد


نعمة حافظ الموسوي


----------



## صناعي عماني (27 يوليو 2007)

اعتقد ان التعريف الثاني أدق ,,, مشكور اخي الشيباني - ترجمتك كانت دقيقة-


----------



## Shibani (28 يوليو 2007)

Thanks alots all brothers


----------

